# Kicksled?



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

Is it possible to teach a German Shepherd Dog to pull a Kicksled? I thought that it would be a great way to exercise them during the winter (and you can even buy kicksleds with wheels on them, to use in the seasons without snow).

For those of you who may not know what a kicksled is, here;

Vermont Kicksled Company






I know it would be easier for a northern bred meant for pulling/sledding to get the swing of things, but I'm getting the feeling that with German Shepherds, "anything is possible."
=)

What do you all think? Can German Shepherds do any kind of pulling work? (even if it's just pulling me along a snow-covered bike-trail in the winter time) They strike me as a strong, sturdy breed.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, if poodles can pull a dog sled...LOL!

My dogs pull or run next to me on a Willy Scooter. My female won't pull, but my boys do. 

Sidewalker WILLY Adult Kick Scooter (Push Scooters) on the UrbanScooters.Com Marketplace


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Here you go, lots of scootering videos with all types. You don't need to wait for the snow. 

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=dogs+scootering&aq=f


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

A poodle?! Oh yes, than a German Shepherd can probably manage. =P

Wow! That scooter looks like so much fun! How often do you get the chance to use it?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Only in the fall really. It's too hot in the summer. I think Balto wants to be a sled dog, though.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

pups shouldn't be pulling anything until they are structurally mature. Last year I remember a few doing SchH with sleds, the dog would pull them to the helper and they let go just as the dog would go for it!
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/schutzhund-training/129406-schh-training-winter.html


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

with a name like Balto, of course he wants to be a sled dog! (I love that name, btw)

The scooter seems much more versatile, and it would probably work better in all seasons considering Philadelphia doesn't get much snow. I really liked the pawtrekker video! The guy/girl just pushed back the kick-stand and they were off, nice and smooth!

What I wanna know is, what if the dogs slow down while they're pulling the sled/scooter, won't it run into their back legs and possibly injure them? Of course, there's probably commands for this...and probably brakes on the scooters... *headscratch* I know what I'm researching this evening.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

*To Onyx'girl:* ^^" well of course. I certainly wasn't thinking of having my dog (which I have yet to even locate a respectable breeder) pull a sled before they've matured. =)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I wanted to hook my GSD and my GSD/Husky mix up to a sled this year and have them pull my nephews and niece.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Raizo said:


> I thought that it would be a great way to exercise them during the winter (and you can even buy kicksleds with wheels on them, to use in the seasons without snow).


Oooo I am sooo going to look into this! I looked into getting a scooter but honestly, there is so much we do for exercise when there's no snow I don't really "need" one. However, I would LOVE to add something to our winter exercise arsenal - and something that could be used for both sounds AMAZING!!


----------

